# KDDesigns builds:



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Just figured I post up all the cars/bikes that I bag!
Grundle's mkv


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Superbacon's dash panel








Hayabusa

















Zx14








my old mkiv


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

eric's Gti


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Dustin's Mkiv


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

richie's Mkiv


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

03 A4

































Mkiv dash with autopilot









Denali with kelderman kit was used by monster in the gumball rally









Yahmaha raptor on 22"s with air!









Gsxr1000


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice work. That raptor is insane lol


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Just finished up a tank for a 2008 335i getting done this week!


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

03gti with airlift front and rears, an autopilot v2, dual 440 viars finished up yesterday. Superbacon helped me bust this out
































My buddy Chris striping the tank.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

My trunk setup 










Dash Panel 




















:beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Good **** all around. :thumbup: 

And them bikes...


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

thats the only reaction that i can give.. especially those bikes


----------



## itr2sti (Jan 10, 2005)

Kyle is a great guy and amazing builder. He has been building cars for me for the last 12 years. Two Integras, and Three STi's. Now i have a GTI and can't wait to have him do his thing.


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

pshhhhhh im the better kyle.....


lol jk always been an inspiration to me. I could only dream of being half as good as this man is. Keep it up dizzle!


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks guys, wouldn't be where I am if it wasn't for you letting me work on your cars!


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

New project, 2008 335i 
Autopilot v2
Custom airlift front struts 
Custom airlift rear with custom brackets
Dual 400's 
Custom painted tank
Fronts are done, I'm still working in the rears!
















































Should be wrapped up this week!


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking good Kyle! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Rears are in!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

the reason why i am now eyeing one of these coupes:thumbup:


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Finally got around to doing my mkv. Trunk is not done yet, but here are some install pics.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Those lower control arms are SO sick


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks Sam!


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

did u take IDF's arms and put your logo on them? hmm:facepalm:


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Yes i did. Im not claiming to have made them

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

